# By Cali



## sdellin (Sep 19, 2008)

Cali left me on Wednesday. I'm not sure why. I noticed she was breathing hard, like panting early in the morning. She was fine the night before, was eating, but maybe not as much as normal.

I picked her up and she struggled to get down, like she always does. When I put her down, she kicked out, plopped over on her side and of course I got really scared. I picked her up and was going to take her to the vet, but she passed away in my arms within seconds.

I'm okay, but I miss her. I'm really shocked that she just went like that. But I think maybe she had a blockage. I noticed when I cleaned her cage out that she'd been chewing on the carpet, but there were no carpet pieces in there, so I think she may have eaten it. That's the only thing I can think of. My vet had just given her a clean bill of health a month or so ago. She didn't spend much time in the cage, mostly just in the pen outside, which I had just cleaned, so I hadn't checked the cage in awhile. My mistake. 

Bye Cali... I love you.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost your Cali.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge, Sweet Girl.:rainbow:

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## JimD (Sep 19, 2008)

ray::rainbow:


----------



## mezeta (Sep 19, 2008)

RIP Cali :rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## Happi Bun (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your sudden loss... :hug1

:rip:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 19, 2008)

Goodbye for now, Cali...
Binkie Free:rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 21, 2008)

I am so sorry about Cali. Such a shock to go that suddenly 

Jan


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry. What a sudden loss, with no signs of a problem. Sometimes bunnies hide their pain too well until it is too late.
Binky free, Cali.:rainbow:


----------



## Becca (Sep 22, 2008)

[align=center]Binky _Free_ *Cali :rainbow:*[/align]
[align=center]*Forever* in our hearts[/align]
[align=center]ink iris:[/align]


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 26, 2008)

babe, biky free.
Watch over mommy will you? =]

<3 Prisca


----------

